

Everything I own fits in one bag. Here’s how (and why) - Medea
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2015/02/06/everything-fits-one-bag-heres/

======
DanBC
> When I say “things that I count,” it does actually mean that I’m somewhat
> cheating.

He doesn't list the tens of thousands of dollars he has which makes his post
fundamentally dishonest. Of course you don't need to own kitchen equipment if
you can afford to just eat out all the time.

